# Snow Goose Pictures



## Brad Harris (Mar 7, 2002)

I hope that I can post a link to another hunting forum. But I had to show you guys the pictures of the last week or so of hunting.

http://flocknockers.com/showthread.php? ... post273100


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good job on the slaughter!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice...I'm jealous!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm gonna thow this out there.

1. Because I thought it was humerous.
2. Because I am also jealous.
3. Cause I want to use this picture.
4. Because I am also jealous at this time.
5. Just because.

*IMG deleted by admin...Sorry 870, that one was a little over the top.*


----------



## Brad Harris (Mar 7, 2002)

I cant see your picture?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice pickup load of snows...only one probalem...if you are not a member of Flockknockers you can't see the pictures.

Why don't you just post the pictures here?


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Great idea Ken!! I can't see them..


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I cant see them either.... were they shot decoying?
Adam


----------



## Brad Harris (Mar 7, 2002)

No we are jumping them. We are currently working on building a water spread for next year. I couldnt figure out how to post the pictures on this site and that is why I had to Post a link to FlockNockers.


----------

